# Disruption but no delay at present



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Huge fire at Calais end of tunnel as tyres set alight....

Calais fire today

Just be aware of the potential for disruption.....

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

So all as normal for France, including the farmers agitating elsewhere.


----------

